
The DAO as a lesson in decentralized governance - primodemus
https://urbit.org/blog/dao/
======
woodandsteel
This is an excellent article. The DAO wanted to eliminate politics. But that
is not really possible, due to the nature of human psychology and the human
situation. You are always going to get cheaters, errors, unanticipated
situations, and honest disagreements, all of which will require real human
beings to make decisions and have the power to enforce them. Ethereum
contracts can at best considerably reduce the number of situations.

And politics is always imperfect, the only question is how to do it as well as
possible, and that takes intelligent judgement and at least occasionally a lot
of luck.

------
magicfractal
Can somebody explain in simple words what urbit is? I just couldn't figure it
out from the website.

~~~
yarvin9
This is a pretty good thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11851849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11851849)

------
em3rgent0rdr
I stopped reading halfway. DAO suffered from a technical bug. But technical
bugs happen to centralized and decentralized and whateverize types of
entities.

